# Ecigssa Statistics



## Gizmo (21/5/14)

Here is our break down of how well the seo is working for the month. I will be using this thread to share reports with you in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (21/5/14)

As you can see our organic traffic is fantastic


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> As you can see our organic traffic is fantastic


I have no idea what that means, but if it's a good thing,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

Organic traffic? No thank you, I prefer diesel

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

AWESOME


----------



## soonkia (2/6/14)

Ouch - Am I reading that right - this site is pulling 80Gig of data a month 

Congrats with the stellar growth.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

ok, now this chart I can understand.... wow!


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/6/14)

Thats great growth our little community is not so little anymore. So quickly to.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/14)

Some intresting information on our users.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/14)

Traffic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/14)

At the moment we using 110GB of bandwidth a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/14)

Wow, thanks for the interesting stats @Gizmo
Thanks, it reminds me I need to do the stats for June on the members and posts that I have done for a while. 
Will get round to that in the next few days hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/14)

I am a stat junkie. I will update this thread periodically to keep you guys in the loop on the eicgssa machine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (14/7/14)

interesting figures!!!

thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

What does "bounce rate" signify please? See there is a 21% rate for SA, but a 81% for the USA.


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/14)

Bounce rate indicates someone went on to the website and closes it quickly.


----------



## crack2483 (14/7/14)

June looked like a good month wow. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Bounce rate indicates someone went on to the website and closes it quickly.


Thanks, so the USA peeps quickly see it is a SA forum and closes, whilst the SA peeps stay longer? The lower the bounce rate the better for us?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## soonkia (14/7/14)

Yes @Andre - Bounce rates measure how long a person views and interacts with your site, so the lower the better. 
Only 20% of SA Visitors only load the site and then click-off quickly. Whereas, 80% of americans open site and click off quickly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/14)

I think all that Germany traffic is from @Tom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom (14/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> I think all that Germany traffic is from @Tom


Lol. Most likely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (14/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> I think all that Germany traffic is from @Tom


Lol. Most likely


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

A little update on our traffic growth.




Our traffic saw a growth of 4.8% from July to August. However June to August was a solid 22%. I do expect the growth to continue, it may start to slow down however. If we find a median of around 6% a month, that is still considered solid growth.

Another interesting page to look at is website value.

I found that this website give the most accurate value.

http://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/ecigssa.co.za

as you can see we are currently worth around R190k +-

If we have to compare ourselves to ECF

http://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/

They are worth a whooping R25 million. 

-------------------------------------------------------

ECIGSSA will never get as big as ECF as its on a global scale but I still expect to grow at 6% a month for next 2 years. If you calculate that, this forum will still be one of the biggest in South Africa. All thanks you awesome people keeping this forum alive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (12/8/14)

Super, thanks for the update @Gizmo 
Good to see the traffic moving in the right direction
As long as the server and bandwidth can handle it, then long may it continue...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

WOW, that is impressive growth over the last year!
I have certainly noticed a real boom in the ecig market locally. Seeign people with ecigs is common these days.
Pretty much every smoker in my office now has an ecig too. Atleast 10 around me...mostly twisp.
Twisp has actually really done well to expose people to ecigs and get them into the whole scene, without Twisp few people would know what an ecig is in SA.


----------



## Cat (12/8/14)

soonkia said:


> Yes @Andre - Bounce rates measure how long a person views and interacts with your site, so the lower the better.
> Only 20% of SA Visitors only load the site and then click-off quickly. Whereas, 80% of americans open site and click off quickly.


 
How quickly? Seconds or minutes? i don't quite get it - if the Americans come to the forum from google search results, why close so quickly.


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

It's calculated in seconds 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (12/8/14)

It depends on the software that gizmo is using for the stats. Some stats apps see bouncing as - you only visit 1 page on the website, and then close the website - it doesn't matter how long you are on the site. 

Other tools have a timer, like, if the website is closed in 20 seconds. 

Without looking at the logs of the website visits , I'd only be guessing as to why American visitors click away so fast. 

It could be anything from, well the site is not American, so we don't support it, the speed of the site in America, to Internet bots/crawlers that are scewing the results. 


Cat said:


> How quickly? Seconds or minutes? i don't quite get it - if the Americans come to the forum from google search results, why close so quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (12/8/14)

yes, bots and crawlers, i didn't think of that. i know one forum site where every time i go there, there's a bot/crawler in the users online list.


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/14)

I used to use alexa but I find this quite a bit more accurate.

http://www.similarweb.com/website/ecigssa.co.za


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/14)

Nice PDF of our traffic since inception till now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/14)

If we look at December already we should double traffic for December alone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

Interesting how much traffic we get from ECF!


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

Excellent...I love stats


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

this is pretty impressive. So if the trends are anything to go by. vaping is here to stay


----------



## Cat (10/12/14)

How do they get here from ECF?


----------

